
Beware the Rise of the Pseudo-Intellectual - ktamiola
https://www.brainpickings.org/2015/05/19/tom-wolfe-boston-university-commencement/
======
M_Grey
Amusing stuff. He assumes all of the good virtues of people are what define
the class he's lauding. All you need to do, to buy the rest of his pitch, is
just accept that.

What an old and pathetic way of viewing the world. Wherever you look, you're
going to find a mix of people. Worthless intellectuals and worthwhile
"bourgeois", and everything in between. That's life.

Any time someone tries to sell you a bill of goods starting with, "Just agree
with me that all virtue/sin is embodied by group X...", run.

